

Orisi – An open-source framework for Bitcoin smart contracts - cdvonstinkpot
http://orisi.org/about

======
kolinko
The project is on hold since a year ago, but here's a link to the whitepaper
if anyone's interested: [https://github.com/orisi/wiki/wiki/Orisi-White-
Paper](https://github.com/orisi/wiki/wiki/Orisi-White-Paper)

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask here.

------
takasc2
As an abstract idea / bitcoin experiment this is cool. As a company this is a
disaster.

Its amazing you can fund a company these days with a statement like "the
business model is yet to be discovered - we’ll probably provide paid-for
oracle hosting services, or launch/invest in some smart contracts ourselves."

That basically is a business model of "we have no business model or intention
of ever making any money - if people stop giving us money perhaps we can host
a virtual yard sale - btw bitcoin is cool!!!!!

A three person team of SEO consultants think there is so much value in their
understanding of an open source codebase they can somehow turn that into a
business because bitcoin - lol.

~~~
kolinko
Why the hate?

The project was self-funded from previous successful ventures. That answers
your first question.

As for the "SEO consultants" \- neither one of us does consulting work, so I
don't know where you got that either. We're all quite technical actually.

~~~
takasc2
I am not hating - I am just giving my opinion based on what I read on the
first page. I guess SEO engineers is a better way to describe your work (tbh
like many people SEO is a killer word that stops my attention i did not click
through too see this was a tool not a consultancy) so I apologise for that.

So what is the current status of the project? it seems like you have not done
anything for a year on the project but now it got submitted to HN? Bitcoin
must have changed a lot in that time so i guess this is already a dead
business just a cool project idea?

~~~
kolinko
It was a project idea, with some novel concepts introduced in our Whitepaper (
[https://github.com/orisi/wiki/wiki/Orisi-White-
Paper](https://github.com/orisi/wiki/wiki/Orisi-White-Paper) ). The bitcoin
community changed a bit, but the fundamentals haven't and the concept we
introduced is still awaiting a proper implementation.

Why it got submitted - I don't know who did it, it was neither one of us! But
it's nice to see that someone's still interested in what you did.

One thing that I really should do is some kind of closure & public after
action review...

------
ante_annum

      "Create your own contract in 29 easy steps"
    

yikes, that's a lot of steps... isn't this supposed to simplify that?

~~~
kolinko
"easy" was an irony here :) The goal of the project was to allow those things
in the first place.

Simplifying deployment would be step #2 after the whole architecture was
completed.

